# Has anyone used royal oak all natural briquets?



## russmn (Apr 1, 2018)

I'e seen the hardwood lump royal oak but not this ? I bought 2 bags to try . 7.99 per bag


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 1, 2018)

No but I use there lump love it


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 1, 2018)

All natural... Hmmm Didn’t know that there was any unnatural charcoal available.  ... yuk yuk.
I’ve not used the stuff in the  “natural” bag. Just the orange bag. 
I’m a big g fan of RO. I use it and B&B exclusively. So I’d assume the All Natural type is good stuff.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 1, 2018)

I have used the ridge line and its good briquettes. I don't know how different those would be but if I'm using the WSM I'm using RO lump for sure!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## motocrash (Apr 1, 2018)

I bet it's organic and gluten free too!They probably figure they can fetch $4 more a bag if they put "Natural" on it. I'll try it if I see it though.I use RO exclusively under its many names and have gone through 141 Lbs of it since last October.I Haven't tasted any ground up used tires in it or anything.:D
Have you used regular RO so you can compare it? If so,please do tell.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 1, 2018)

How can a Briquette be all natural?
What kind of a bush does briquettes grow on?
They must think John Q. Public is stupid.


----------



## russmn (Apr 1, 2018)

motocrash said:


> I bet it's organic and gluten free too!They probably figure they can fetch $4 more a bag if they put "Natural" on it. I'll try it if I see it though.I use RO exclusively under its many names and have gone through 141 Lbs of it since last October.I Haven't tasted any ground up used tires in it or anything.:D
> Have you used regular RO so you can compare it? If so,please do tell.



I have used lots of RO but never seen this or heard of it. I' glad I'm not the only one lol I couldn' find anything online either. I have several smokes comi g up this week so I'll let everyone know my thoughts


----------



## Phil Chart (Apr 1, 2018)

Changed bags bought ridge new bag


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 2, 2018)

They may have removed the neutral limestone from the Ridge briquette and rebranded it "all natural." The only place I've heard selling it is Walmart. The Wally World closest to me does not carry Royal Oak anything. I REALLY want to test the all natural product. Have to find some first.

I find it interesting that the "all natural" is no where to be found on Royal Oak's Website. It is possible they are regionally testing consumer acceptance of the product.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2018)

Very interesting!
I found that the Ember's brand at Home Depot to be top notch & cheap.
Al


----------



## russmn (Apr 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Very interesting!
> I found that the Ember's brand at Home Depot to be top notch & cheap.
> Al


I AGREE!!!! VERY GOOD DEAL AND GOOD QUALITY


----------



## Phil Chart (Apr 2, 2018)

I hope the natural is the same as the ridge because I just bought two bags at menards for 4:99 for a 18# bag. Awesome deal


----------



## CeramSmokerMan89 (Apr 2, 2018)

I love their all natural lump hardwood. It's the best burning one I've found.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 2, 2018)

Just checked Walmarts here in Arkansas for it.......nope, didn’t have it.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Very interesting!
> I found that the Ember's brand at Home Depot to be top notch & cheap.
> Al


Al, If you recommend it then I will certainly give Embers a try.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 2, 2018)

They use 90% or 95% wood and a vegetable binder to be all natural. The binder can be oils from plants.. whatever.. :D


----------



## brute (Apr 15, 2018)

I broke away from my norm of using hard woods or Kingsford and used the Royal Oak this weekend. I was not pleased with its performance. I had a hard time keeping and maintaining my temps. The food came out great but it took a lot more work then what I'm use to. Guaranteed I won't buy it again.


----------



## russmn (Apr 15, 2018)

brute said:


> I broke away from my norm of using hard woods or Kingsford and used the Royal Oak this weekend. I was not pleased with its performance. I had a hard time keeping and maintaining my temps. The food came out great but it took a lot more work then what I'm use to. Guaranteed I won't buy it again.



Hmmmm.... thats kinda strange. I can maintain temps from 120 to 375 with no issues. I just did a 12 hour smoke maintaining 145 with royal oak.


----------



## Phil Chart (Apr 16, 2018)

Brute was your charcoal damp? I love the RO


----------



## brute (Apr 16, 2018)

Phil Chart said:


> Brute was your charcoal damp? I love the RO


As far as I could tell, it wasn't damp. I thought it was strange as well. Usually when my reverse flow hits my desired temp, I shut it down and it does the rest. Can't really tell y'all what went on, just saying from my experience this weekend that I wasn't satisfied with Royal Oak's performance.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2018)

Brute, one more itzy bitzy question based on the topic of this thread. Which RO were you using? (Okay, more than one question). Was it All Natural? The regular Ridge? Or RO Lump? 

If it was the "All Natural," your temp results are interesting.


----------



## brute (Apr 16, 2018)

All natural purchased from a local Wal-Mart


----------



## motocrash (Apr 16, 2018)

brute said:


> All natural purchased from a local Wal-Mart


Lump or briquettes?


----------



## brute (Apr 16, 2018)

Briquettes


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2018)

brute said:


> All natural purchased from a local Wal-Mart



Since the topic of the thread is Royal Oak All Natural Briquettes, lets safely assume they were briquettes.

I haven't had a chance to test them yet because I can't find them. That said, I've found that the higher end Kingsford products (Competition, Professional, etc) tend to burn hot and burn out more quickly in my smokers. I used them when they first hit the market and compared to the KBB formula at the time, they lasted half as long as the KBB.

I can't speak for others and their experience, but I'm wondering if Royal Oak is taking the same path with the "All Natural."


----------

